# Pistons looking to sign Jake Voskuhl



## Blue

http://twitter.com/LifeonDumars



> @CV31 Pistons looking to sign Jake Voskuhl very soon...


----------



## R-Star

Championship addition. Here comes Jake Voshkuhl, dunkin like a monstkuhl. (nothing rhymes with Voshkuhl....)


----------



## Blue

lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Garbage time big man. Might as well say, "The Pistons signed the right to foul six more times a game."


----------



## Kidd

omg!!


----------



## MLKG

Jake Voskuhl? 

I guess this just makes them a Khalid El-Amin away from fielding that vaunted All-Uconn, All-National Championship lineup.


----------



## Diable

oh ye of little faith.I can't wait to see Jake hoisting up the Larry O'Brien and laughing in your punk *** faces.


----------



## roux

Jake is an excellent cheerleader a big white version of mateen cleaves


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

sigh, does our team get any worse?


----------



## vinsanity77

Are the Pistons that desperate? lol


----------



## PistonPants

R-Star said:


> Championship addition. Here comes Jake Voshkuhl, dunkin like a monstkuhl. (nothing rhymes with Voshkuhl....)


I loved Jake when he played with the Suns. He's a great person and was always nice to my kids. Sometimes good people make your team better. His last name is not spelled VOShKUHL, it's VOSKUHL and it rhymes with "that's cool"


----------



## Kidd

He was nice to your kids?


----------



## Floods

Return to glory, bitches.


----------



## Jeremy0916

Why? Dude has never done anything. They should sign a young big man to develop instead of this guy.


----------



## PistonPants

Brian said:


> He was nice to your kids?


used to live in Phoenix and he would talk my kids about being respectful to their parents, sign autographs for them and stuff ;like that. Just a really nice guy.,


----------

